# My "Teenage Pregnancy" poem



## KayteeB

Hi girlies

I wrote this poem because i saw so many girls getting pregnant and realised not many girls understand the harsh reality of becoming a teenage parent. They think its all cute and fun and laughs

Please watch this and share it around on your facebook, twitter and amongst your friends


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAjiktUlgFM

thankyou xxx


----------



## MrsEngland

Not all teen mums are doing it on there own, i don't cry myself to sleep every night so you can't say that you will cry yourself to sleep, that maybe your experience but it certainly isn't mine.

I get what your tranna do, and no parenting isn't easy but i just think you generalize too much. My baby was planned and i don't regret it for a single second.

Not having a go just saying.


----------



## kittycat18

Well. All I can say is that your wrong, your generalising. Not every teenage mother has it rough. I love my daughter. I have my own home with FOB. I go to College. My daughter is happy. We go to bed every-night happy. I am not attacking you, I am just saying that you are acting to harsh. Your speaking as if your son was the end of your life. Yes a baby is tough on everyone and I have PND so trust me I know... but I hope your son doesn't see this in the future.

:flow: Sorry


----------



## hot tea

I think it's great that you are trying to raise awareness for how hard it is to be a teen mother at times, but I don't know if this is the way to go about it.


----------



## sarah0108

I have to agree with the others, i got pregnant using contraception lol and i don't cry myself to sleep at night.

Teen pregnancy isn't the end of your life. Okay its not ideal, but you have made it sound like your son ruined your life.

Xx


----------



## Bexxx

:/
I quite like my life. I get what your trying to say, kinda, but I'm happy and I do provide for my daughter... :flow:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

We have plenty of time to do other things, parenting may have come before a career or a dream but there is so so so much time left where we can enjoy these things! I'm going to be a good mum to my daughter and then do what I wanted to do but just a few years later. Being a teenaged mother hasn't stopped me from doing anything, its just postponed it....


----------



## abbSTAR

Even though your generlizing, I still think its really good because its the TRUTH for so many young mums, it's only the minority who get all the roses and smiles. Sure there's the happy times for everyone, but this poem just highlights the things some young girls don't think about at the time and get wrapped up in the idea of a perfect tiny little baby. There are plenty of poems/stories whatever that highlight all the positives to.I think it's a really good poem to highlight a large aspect of teenage pregnancy. :thumbup:


----------



## Melibu90

Its not everyones experience. I've been with my OH for 4.5years but if it does make someone stop and think then its a good thing x


----------



## KayteeB

woahhhh lol 
im not generalising at ALL 
it clearly says "my experience of teenage pregnancy"


----------



## KayteeB

and just saying ive never ever tried to make it sound like my son ruined by life. 

"To have a baby you love, but for who you cant provide"

The poem is there to highlight the struggles that alot of teenage mums have to go through.


----------



## we can't wait

For whom*

It's a nice poem that you've written, but I don't personally agree with it as a whole. My teenage pregnancy was planned, and I'm very happy with my life. Situations like these (where people try to show how hard it is, etc) remind me of sex education in health class. They try to show us the "dangers" of having sex, tell us not to do it... and it's silly to think teens aren't going to have sex. It's also a natural desire to reproduce, so pregnancies- young or unplanned- will still happen. I'm just not a fan of the scare tactic, iykwim?

:flower:


----------



## kittycat18

KayteeB said:


> woahhhh lol
> im not generalising at ALL
> it clearly says "my experience of teenage pregnancy"

No-where did you say or write that at all. I have watched your video again before writing this and you didn't. Your poem sounds like a scare tactic. You are generalising because you said teenage pregnancy isn't fun and you said to use protection. You weren't speaking about yourself. Therefore, generalising.

I used contraception and I have a 5 month old... :thumbup:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Hmmm sounds like your very bitter over how things have turned out but it isn't a generalised poem and I think it's scare mongering.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I havemt had a listen yet, and plan to do so when LO is not around, but after reading some responses, Ive got this to say. Girls will noT stop getting pregnant because someone else says its hard. Some babies are planned, some babies are not, but in a whole they do not ruin your life. You dont have to drop out of HS to provide for a child, nor is everyone a single parent. My LO was planned after an MMC, and FOB who is now my husband has made it possible for me to be an SAHM. I love being a younger mother. I also had ppd, and have been on antidepressants fpr awhile, but that doesnt make my feelings any less. :hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

I can see your trying to send the 'right' message out.
Being a teen mum has its ups and downs but i don't think many of us cry ourselfs to sleep at night?It would take something dreadful to happen to me to do that but we all feel different and lead different lives i suppose.
I wouldn't like to watch the video if i was happily pregnant or TCC as a teen i must say.But it's your experience your talking about so fair enough..


----------



## we can't wait

bbyno1 said:


> I can see your trying to send the 'right' message out.
> Being a teen mum has its ups and downs but i don't think many of us cry ourselfs to sleep at night?It would take something dreadful to happen to me to do that but we all feel different and lead different lives i suppose.
> *I wouldn't like to watch the video if i was happily pregnant or TTC as a teen i must say.*But it's your experience your talking about so fair enough..

^I agree. :thumbup:

It took us sooo long to conceive, so I can definitely see why that would upset others. :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

I dont know... I felt she was sharing HER story and how SHE felt so the poem is appropiate for her kwim? (and other girls who feel like her) It's like when you read a poem about heartbreak and how much a person hates their ex when you are in a loving relationship you might not agree with it but its about that person writing the poem. If you can relate to it then fine if you cant relate to it just move on to another poem :shrug:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Nice poem, it doesnt apply to all teen moms but most im sure can relate to some part of it.


----------



## MrsEngland

kittycat18 said:


> Well. All I can say is that your wrong, your generalising. Not every teenage mother has it rough. I love my daughter. I have my own home with FOB. I go to College. My daughter is happy. We go to bed every-night happy. I am not attacking you, I am just saying that you are acting to harsh. Your speaking as if your son was the end of your life. Yes a baby is tough on everyone and I have PND so trust me I know... but I hope your son doesn't see this in the future.
> 
> :flow: Sorry

Glad i'm not the only one who thought this.



KayteeB said:


> woahhhh lol
> im not generalising at ALL
> it clearly says "my experience of teenage pregnancy"

And you also clearly say 'you will cry yourself to sleep at night'.


----------



## MrsEngland

kittycat18 said:


> KayteeB said:
> 
> 
> woahhhh lol
> im not generalising at ALL
> it clearly says "my experience of teenage pregnancy"
> 
> No-where did you say or write that at all. I have watched your video again before writing this and you didn't. Your poem sounds like a scare tactic. You are generalising because you said teenage pregnancy isn't fun and you said to use protection. You weren't speaking about yourself. Therefore, generalising.
> 
> I used contraception and I have a 5 month old... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agree i watched it again and at the end, she is saying you will cry yourself to sleep at night, and then for a baby you can't provide for.

Well i dont cry myself to sleep and i can provide for my baby.


----------



## rainbows_x

What? You basically said if you have a child you can't go out and have fun? I still manage! I have alot more fun now that LO is here. I think you're making a bit of a generalisation.


----------



## KayteeB

okayy lol let me make this clear 

i wrote this poem to try and advise girls to the reality alot of girls do face when they find they are pregnant young and it was unplanned. Im not referring to where pregnancy is planned just to point that out. 

of course i know you can still go out, fufill your dreams etc, im able to do that. However it is alot harder when you have a baby to care for aswell hence the line "i study all day and i work all night". 

This poem applies to girls who think getting pregnant at a very young age will be fun and easy which it most certainly isnt. Im sorry alot of you do not agree with this poem, but it was my way to get my story out there.

My son did not ruin my life, he made my life, he saved me. However, ive seen so many teen mums struggle to provide, struggle to cope when they thought it would nice and fun + easy to become a mum when they were not in a stable environment


----------



## MrsEngland

KayteeB said:


> okayy lol let me make this clear
> 
> i wrote this poem to try and advise girls to the reality alot of girls do face when they find they are pregnant young and it was unplanned. Im not referring to where pregnancy is planned just to point that out.
> 
> of course i know you can still go out, fufill your dreams etc, im able to do that. However it is alot harder when you have a baby to care for aswell hence the line "i study all day and i work all night".
> 
> This poem applies to girls who think getting pregnant at a very young age will be fun and easy which it most certainly isnt. Im sorry alot of you do not agree with this poem, but it was my way to get my story out there.
> 
> My son did not ruin my life, he made my life, he saved me. However, ive seen so many teen mums struggle to provide, struggle to cope when they thought it would nice and fun + easy to become a mum when they were not in a stable environment

Theres nothing wrong with the poem if u say this is my experience of teen pregnancy, in my circumstances its not everyones experience of it. And also that you don't generalize at the end of it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

rainbows_x said:


> What? You basically said if you have a child you can't go out and have fun? I still manage! I have alot more fun now that LO is here. I think you're making a bit of a generalisation.

I havent listened yet as quin is up..but I don't go out with my peers..I go out with quintin and honestly have more fun.:thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

we can't wait said:


> For whom*

i see you and others do this a lot. we are all busy moms. there is no reason to pick on peoples spellings or typos. i find it very immature.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Oi, anyway, I dont understand why people feel so attacked. Its a poem about teen pregnancy the same way a love song is about love. which is different for each person. And what a lot of people arent seeming to consider is that most statistics say about 85% of teen mothers end up single. And before anyone harps on how off statistics are, look around teen parenting. the people still with their original fob are the minority. No matter how you try and shake it.

And those of us who are doing this on our own, have probably cried ourselves to sleep at least once. =P 

Theres no need to pick the poem apart same as there is no reason to pick a song apart. If you cant relate to it, well, I cant relate to you're happy family either but you dont see me stopping by you're threads to complain about how different my experience is so you dont need to do it to op either. :thumbup:


----------



## gigi3634

Desi's_lost thumbs up to you girl!! 
its almost like everyone is attacking her bc she didnt write what they see as a correct teen pregnancy poem. there is no right or wrong way to write your own poem. either you relate or dont relate. besides i dont see any of you gals attacking her putting your self out there with a poem you wrote about teenage pregnancy.


----------



## we can't wait

Deleted.
Some people are always looking for a fight. Gets old.


----------



## 112110

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtpGGRPastA


----------



## lauram_92

I think the first poem was aimed more at unplanned teenage pregnancies. It is a completely different situation than being married/happily with your partner and planning a baby. I got pregnant accidentally and even though I was with FOB for a year we never speak, he was like my best friend and I honestly thought I could count on him. But obviously not. It's hard looking at a baby that resembles him - even though I love Oliver more than life and wouldn't change a thing about him. It's hard turning down University to stay with my parents and raise a baby. It's hard getting up in the night; every night on your own because there is no one there to help you/wants to help you. I miss my friends, and I miss my old life. :shrug: I'm sure Kaytee loves her son a lot too and is just trying to express that it is not all smiling, cooing babies, and that girls should really get on contraception if they are *not *planning to have a baby - because it just takes one time and it can change your life forever.


----------



## KayteeB

thankyou to all the girls who came to my defence, means alot. As i said before, i feel very hurt that some of you suggested i didnt love my son, want my son and thats what came across in the poem. 

Im very happy that most of you on here seem to be in happy relationships with stable environments etc. But if we are honest, in most of teen pregnancies this is not the case and that is all this poem was trying to highlight :)

It was not meant to be an attack on anyone, seeing as most of you have felt the need to attack me for it smh


----------



## Melibu90

I dont know if you took my post as a against you but im with my OH and as i cant relate to it what i meant was some might and if it stops someone thinking that its only once it wont happen to me, then good on you!
I dont think anyone was meaning you dont love your son, you can tell it was written with love, but it must been hard for you and i hope your experience ends up getting better :hugs: your son is very cute btw :thumbup:


----------



## KayteeB

No hun of course i didnt, i just couldnt believe it when i read some girls saying how it seemed i didnt love my baby and how he ruined my life which he most certainly did not. He made me a better person and i love him so much for it. 
haha and thankyou! yours is adorable too xx


----------



## Melibu90

You have a good writing way too. I wish i could do something like that! I want your accent :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just had a chance to listen to it now. its clearly her feelings and situation . not sure why people were getting all upset.


----------



## KayteeB

haha thankyou hun, im a songwriter so i have a way with words ;) LOL i didnt even realise i had an accent :blush:

+ yess it was just my experience of teenage pregnancy. Does not mean i love my son any less, hes my world.


----------



## mayb_baby

This is your poem so therefore your feelings:hugs:, however it seems irrelevant to me and my situation as I used contraception and OH and I are together 5years:thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

112110 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtpGGRPastA

o_0 Fucking hell it int that bad. I cringed tbh.


----------



## 112110

:shrug:


----------



## annawrigley

Why is she crying? Keep your legs shut or give your baby to someone else if you hate it that bad! Jeez


----------



## QuintinsMommy

she loves her child or it sounds like it to me. having unplanned pregnancy at any age is scary and hard. In her poem it seemed like she was reliving that emotional to me?:shrug:


----------



## lauram_92

annawrigley said:


> Why is she crying? Keep your legs shut or give your baby to someone else if you hate it that bad! Jeez

She probably just found it hard talking about the past :shrug:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Anna, i dont think its cringe worthy  but she doesnt seem to have an accent meaning she lives in the US which means there is a lot less help out there for her. It is a lot scarier/harder to be a single mother here.


----------



## sarah0108

I find both cringeworthy :shrug:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I think she definitely loves her baby, that's pretty rude to say someone doesn't love their child because of a poem they made with good intentions (trying to raise awareness).

I took it as she was just sharing her own experiences of being a mom and how hard she feels it is; she just so happened to forget to put "My experience" instead of "My teenage pregnancy poem" and everyone now thinks she generalized every teen mom out there.

She clearly didn't mean to, and that's been cleared up.


----------



## emyandpotato

I read the first page of comments while I waited for the video to load and I was expecting not to like it and to be a little offended but I didn't find it to be a generalisation at all. It struck me as an honest account of your own experiences, many of which I can definitely relate to. I've read a few of your posts and it seems like you've had a relatively rough time of things so good on you for using your music/poetry as an emotional outlet. 

The only negative really is the ending comments about people wanting a baby to show off and how they should think twice and use contraception. I think that's what generalises it and offended a few people.


----------



## mayb_baby

No amount of 'use condoms' will make teens listen!
It's not just teens that find parenthood hard I mean man up and face your responsibilities. That second one is just petty


----------



## Natasha2605

I haven't listened to either cause I don't have the time to wait for them to load right now, but, I don't think there is a right or wrong way to do a poem tbh. If I was to write a poem with *my* experience of teen preg then I bet people would just be like ''Yeah well obviously you were just lucky and in the minority'' and I'd be dismissed as not a ''real'' account of what teen pregnancy is like. There is no ''real'' account, life is what you make of it and the situations in which you are given. Honestly though, there's nothing I find more annoying than people whinging about how hard ''teen'' pregnancy and parenting is, most people chose to parent by not giving their child up for adoption so there's no point going on about how ''hard'' it is. I doubt it's all that much harder than a 30 year old parenting's experience, at least in the UK ( I'm aware that less is available in the US)

Kinda reminds me of when you watch 16 and Pregnant and at the end the girl comes on and goes ''Yeah well I love my son loads, but since having him i really struggle with school and I never get to go out and see my friends. Being a mum at 16 is so difficult and if I could choose I would probably have waited a few years''. Absolutely cringeworthy and makes me so annoyed. Just want to shake MTV and tell them to get a grip.

If somebody is stupid enough at any age to bet their life on it that parenting will be a walk in the park then they probably shouldn't be having kids in the first place! Whether that be somebody 14, 16, 22, 30 or 101!

Gonna try watch the vids in a bit!


----------



## KayteeB

lauram_92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Why is she crying? Keep your legs shut or give your baby to someone else if you hate it that bad! Jeez
> 
> Woahhh i found this comment very rude! Just because someone's got a bit emotional does mean they hate having their baby its called letting out emotions and remembering very hard times.Click to expand...


----------



## kittycat18

I just want to say that no I didn't like it but at the end of the day it's like everything else. You like it or you don't. It's the same with any piece of theatre, any poem or any music. I mean I don't like every poem I read because I don't see their meaning or relevance. I don't like every song I here. Hell I hate half of the music that's in the charts. But everyone is entitled to their opinion. Just because we all don't agree doesn't mean we are attacking one another. The OP should have been clearer in stating that it was from personal experience and had only relevance to herself. But then again that would have been hypocrisy going by the last few lines :flow: 

The end of this poem is pointless because at the end of the day, people will never stop having sex. There will always be people who won't use contraception. There will always be contraception that fails people. It's part of life and it happens.



sarah0108 said:


> I find both cringeworthy :shrug:

I agree Sarah. I found them both outrageous and untrue.



emyandpotato said:


> I read the first page of comments while I waited for the video to load and I was expecting not to like it and to be a little offended but I didn't find it to be a generalisation at all. It struck me as an honest account of your own experiences, many of which I can definitely relate to. I've read a few of your posts and it seems like you've had a relatively rough time of things so good on you for using your music/poetry as an emotional outlet.
> 
> *The only negative really is the ending comments about people wanting a baby to show off and how they should think twice and use contraception. I think that's what generalises it and offended a few people.*

I think you have hit the nail on the head Amy. This is exactly why most people are offended. Because a lot of teenage mothers who do plan a child aren't doing it so that they can "show their baby off". Even the girls who are using contraception can understand why this was offensive (ie. me).


----------



## Maman

anna... you were bang out of line there.

kaytee, this really came from your heart didnt it love? i can see what you mean ive seen your pregnancy and read your posts and youve had a really tough time, i think youve done well to put it down on paper and i think it great that youve had the guts to say 'you know what, this aint a walk in the park' and i dont think you were generalisins, you were pointing out that babies dont make it all hunkydory and truth be told no matter what your age none of us know how we will get on being first time mums, whatever age you are. relationships break down and emotions can get the better of us at any age, but like you said if youre not able to provide as youd like to it can be even harder. 

wss


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I can't believe is cringe worthy to have emotions.


----------



## sarah0108

I think at first i took it to heart, as when she first posted no-one knew it was a personal poem and the bit about sharing with my friends made me think that I'm supposed to be going round telling people that all teen parents feel like that when it just isn't true. Does that make sense lol?

I don't know, i mean a lot of older parents have these struggles. Its the chances you take when you get pregnant, regardless of age


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I agree that parenting is hard at any age.
personally I find young parenting is different for me and harder for me because Im not in a relationship . I have don't have a well paying job yet.. I live off of student loans,my family was very very angrey with me when I kept quintin I still lived at home up untill I week before Quintin was born but was kicked out because my mom didn't want to "raise " my baby... etc.. I can go on and on with many struggles young/teen parent have to face.. im not saying an 30 year old mother would have to go back to school or live at home..or whatever it just not as likely.

no I don't cry every night about it..but sometimes I wonder what it would be like to be a normal college student..not having to run from class to get quintin.. going to college parties,dating,not having to live off a loan etc..


----------



## princess_vix

I find it a little cringeworthy that you'd cry on youtube infront of strangers..

Personally something i'd NEVER do.

Writing it down maybe,but a video online for thousands to see?


----------



## emyandpotato

princess_vix said:


> I find it a little cringeworthy that you'd cry on youtube infront of strangers..
> 
> Personally something i'd NEVER do.
> 
> Writing it down maybe,but a video online for thousands to see?

Could be worse. Could be her https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAc


----------



## bbyno1

I think 'you will cry yourself to sleep at night' is the part that gets me the most. Ofc there might be some mothers who do cry themselfs to sleep but saying you WILL is abit out of line. Some girls are confused when they 1st find out they are pregnant,& to hear that isn't good but it certainly isn't true.

We are all teen mums with babies (the one thing we have in common)
We are in different situations though (the one thing that we don't have in common) 

I think it's fine to say how your feeling but you can't just presume others will feel the 
same way. You can't tell any expectant mum how they will feel because half the time we don't even know ourselfs until the baby is in our arms.

(not directed totally at OP) but just saying..


----------



## princess_vix

emyandpotato said:


> princess_vix said:
> 
> 
> I find it a little cringeworthy that you'd cry on youtube infront of strangers..
> 
> Personally something i'd NEVER do.
> 
> Writing it down maybe,but a video online for thousands to see?
> 
> Could be worse. Could be her https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTTwcCVajAcClick to expand...

Shes freakin hilairious I have the remix on my phone just for when im down to laugh at :LMAO:


----------



## Natasha2605

Maman said:


> anna... you were bang out of line there.
> 
> kaytee, this really came from your heart didnt it love? i can see what you mean ive seen your pregnancy and read your posts and youve had a really tough time, i think youve done well to put it down on paper and i think it great that youve had the guts to say 'you know what, this aint a walk in the park' and i dont think you were generalisins, you were pointing out that babies dont make it all hunkydory and truth be told no matter what your age none of us know how we will get on being first time mums, whatever age you are. relationships break down and emotions can get the better of us at any age, but like you said if youre not able to provide as youd like to it can be even harder.
> 
> wss

But then the way I see it is that *anybody* who thinks that a baby will save a relationship,, a baby is an easy way to get money, a baby is a fast way to get a house, that every baby is easy, that parentings not to be taken seriously etc just shouldn't even be reproducing in the first place regardless of age. I don't think OP's poem should be written off because as I said earlier, there is no right or wrong way to express your feelings. I just don't agree with people using *their* feelings to tell people that they shouldn't be doing something.

I've still not had a chance to listen yet, OH's sleeping on the couch beside me and Im enjoying the peace and quiet, having the sound on will ruin that haha!


----------



## KayteeB

Maman said:


> anna... you were bang out of line there.
> 
> kaytee, this really came from your heart didnt it love? i can see what you mean ive seen your pregnancy and read your posts and youve had a really tough time, i think youve done well to put it down on paper and i think it great that youve had the guts to say 'you know what, this aint a walk in the park' and i dont think you were generalisins, you were pointing out that babies dont make it all hunkydory and truth be told no matter what your age none of us know how we will get on being first time mums, whatever age you are. relationships break down and emotions can get the better of us at any age, but like you said if youre not able to provide as youd like to it can be even harder.
> 
> wss

thankyou hun, im glad you understand. I find it very rude that people call this cringeworthy, why is it cringworthy to try and use your own life experiences to educate others? Im sorry to anyone who disagrees but if you find yourself as a single teen mum, it is hard to provide for your child because your still only young yourself. I, myself, used protection when i fell pregnant, however the last line is just to try and urge teenagers to not try and take a chance and find themselves pregnant when it was not intended.


----------



## Hotbump

I think we should all just leave this thread alone as it upsets some people. :shrug: I'm not offended nor upset...can I relate to this poem? No, I did not cry myself to sleep and I did not have a baby because I thought it was cute. I take this poem as when I read poems about hearbreak, cheating etc when I'm in a loving relationship...i move on.


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q1y1JYvMlc


----------



## Melibu90

Was t expecting that video haha, love mean girls!


----------



## lauram_92

Lmao, is that cat video thing for real? 

_I just love cats, I wanna hug them all._


----------



## emyandpotato

Haah yes it was her eHarmony dating video :dohh:


----------



## Desi's_lost

There is absolutely no reason why anyone should be offended. TBF its ridiculous. Thats like saying 'oh i heard a song on the radio about cowboys and i'm a cowboy but thats not how i live my life!' lol. 
A poem is a poem is a poem. There are a million of them and they express personal opinions and feelings. Its not as though this is a news post or something xP 

And yes, 100% right parenting is hard at any age but its harder when you have no job, little to no qualifications, no money in the bank, no where to live, nothing but the clothes on you're back and a room full of monetarily worthless possessions. And on top of that to have no husband/boyfriend/etc to support you and then pilled on top of that the guilt that comes with having a child and no man or woman there to be daddy. 

Meh.


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> There is absolutely no reason why anyone should be offended. TBF its ridiculous. Thats like saying 'oh i heard a song on the radio about cowboys and i'm a cowboy but thats not how i live my life!' lol.
> A poem is a poem is a poem. There are a million of them and they express personal opinions and feelings. Its not as though this is a news post or something xP
> 
> *And yes, 100% right parenting is hard at any age but its harder when you have no job, little to no qualifications, no money in the bank, no where to live, nothing but the clothes on you're back and a room full of monetarily worthless possessions. And on top of that to have no husband/boyfriend/etc to support you and then pilled on top of that the guilt that comes with having a child and no man or woman there to be daddy. *
> Meh.

Let's put things into perspective a little. How many teen mums can you say live like that? Cause lets face it, I highly doubt any of the mums of here do seeing as they have internet access often enough! And if they do then do something about it :shrug: It's all about choices. To be a parent you have to be comfortable in your decisions from the beginning or else I'd say you were in for a lifetime of insecurity. And I honestly don't think that certainly within the UK there's many people who say they can live how you described. I think what it comes down to is those who believe that ''teen parenting'' is hard, a struggle constantly, a bad choice in hindsight. I don't. It's no different to being a normal parent for a lot of people.


----------



## sarah0108

I agree Natasha :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

You're right, the UK does have a nice set up. The US doesnt. And I promise you that there are more teen moms who live in situations like that than there are of us.

If there werent, there wouldnt be programs like Little Miracles which is run by my church to provide food, diapers, clothes, everything to mothers who have nothing.


----------



## Desi's_lost

For example, where would I be if I didnt have the grace of loving parents? I'd be on the street or in some shit hole apartment in the middle of New Haven surrounded by drug dealers and prostitutes.


----------



## sarah0108

But i bet it isn't just teen parents though?


----------



## bbyno1

I was going to say in the UK they will always make sure you have some kinda roof over your head. Benefits are readily avaliable for those needed which many of us do just fine on:shrug: Might not be ideal but yeah..
Not sure how everything works else where.


----------



## sarah0108

I think i get too passionate about this subject :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nothing is ever just one group, is it? But there are far more teen parents in a bad way than those who are out of college/certificate programs. 
Its not being argued that only teen parenting is hard. Its just being stated that there are more teen parents in a bad way than non-teen parents.


----------



## bbyno1

I think we are going down a long spiraling road now lol


----------



## Natasha2605

sarah0108 said:


> I think i get too passionate about this subject :blush:

Me too. Purely because it drives me round the twist the whole ''Pity me I'm a teen parent'' party organisation. Not saying that anybody in particular in this thread has said that, just that in general that's how a teen parent is portrayed in the media and it's just not accurate (or fair).

I'd hate to think people pitied me for being a young mum. The thought makes me cringe. I provide for my child through both me and my OH working, we earn everything we have. We get back what we put in through our hard work in various ways. My life's not hard. I choose for it not to be. It all comes down to choices, which is a completely different topic entirely.


----------



## sarah0108

100% agree!!

Life is what you make it :thumbup:
and you do not NEED an OH. Honestly, being a single mum (yes it's hard, i have been there and i have two kids!) isn't the end of the world. No one should feel like they HAVE to rely on a partner to get by and raise a baby.

Slightly OT but.. :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

You're 100% right, we dont need them. However when that moment rolls around that you're child starts babbling 'dada' and you know there oughta be someone there to play that roll, its a stab to the heart.


----------



## sarah0108

Yeah but when a baby babbles 'dada' its just sounds. They have NO idea what it means


----------



## Desi's_lost

No, they dont. but you do.


----------



## emyandpotato

sarah0108 said:


> 100% agree!!
> 
> Life is what you make it :thumbup:
> and you do not NEED an OH. Honestly, being a single mum (yes it's hard, i have been there and i have two kids!) isn't the end of the world. No one should feel like they HAVE to rely on a partner to get by and raise a baby.
> 
> Slightly OT but.. :blush:

I think I need an OH. In all honesty I don't think I'm strong enough to raise LO alone.


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> You're 100% right, we dont need them. However when that moment rolls around that you're child starts babbling 'dada' and you know there oughta be someone there to play that roll, its a stab to the heart.

My LO calls for her daddy every day, it's not like a stab to the heart for me. I have made the best decision for her and mine lives and that makes me happy.

I am the most clingy person ever, and I am coping with being single.


----------



## Natasha2605

emyandpotato said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 100% agree!!
> 
> Life is what you make it :thumbup:
> and you do not NEED an OH. Honestly, being a single mum (yes it's hard, i have been there and i have two kids!) isn't the end of the world. No one should feel like they HAVE to rely on a partner to get by and raise a baby.
> 
> Slightly OT but.. :blush:
> 
> I think I need an OH. In all honesty I don't think I'm strong enough to raise LO alone.Click to expand...

Of course you would be :hugs: I often say I'd never manage without my OH but I would. I'd have to, my child depends on me :) Although of course I hope we're never faced with that situation but need must and your instince would take over :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> No, they dont. but you do.

:shrug: Yeah, and you should feel happy that at least you had the guts to grow up and raise your child, their 'daddy' is missing out and your LO will realise that one day :thumbup: and she will thank you for being so strong!



emyandpotato said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 100% agree!!
> 
> Life is what you make it :thumbup:
> and you do not NEED an OH. Honestly, being a single mum (yes it's hard, i have been there and i have two kids!) isn't the end of the world. No one should feel like they HAVE to rely on a partner to get by and raise a baby.
> 
> Slightly OT but.. :blush:
> 
> I think I need an OH. In all honesty I don't think I'm strong enough to raise LO alone.Click to expand...

You'd be surprised what you have to do to raise your child/ren x


----------



## bbyno1

I do believe one parent can be both rolled into one iykwim?
I never saw my dad as i was growing up much but my mum was like a mother n father in one to me. She loved me,provided for me,was always there for me,listened to my problems,helped me and raised me well. I can't thank her enough for that.
Sometimes it can be better not having two parents (hate to say that)


----------



## rockys-mumma

I haven't even listened to the videos lol but...

If your going to make a sucky mum at 16/17/18 then you will probably make a sucky mum whenever you have kids. When your child is born you step up and put them first and do anything and everything to do to make your child's life better no matter your age IMO.

Yes a good support system is key but most women turn to their mothers/family when they have kids no matter their age! Pisses me off that cause my mum is basically my best friend that people think this is because I need her help to raise my son, uh no. How about because she is my mother, Alfie's grandmother and I enjoy her company sometimes when I'm off work!


----------



## LittleBoo

It's a great poem, though it doesn't apply to me now it did when I had my first son. He wasn't planned, and I went to hell and back during his first year. Now I'm 19 in a wonderful, stable relationship with two beautiful boys, still a teen mum but happier than I could ever have hoped. Still, this poem does highlight what it's like for quite a lot of mums I know, young or otherwise. If it opens someones eyes to the reality and makes them reconsider their situation before TTC, it can't be bad. Your son's beautiful btw :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Honestly, Sarah, you cant sit there and tell me you can relate to being a single parent cos being a single parent for about a month while toddlers is nothing like raising a newborn on you're own.

And Donna, you couldnt possibly understand either because you've had you're fob up until now.

Just saying, different situations breed different emotions. :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

Noah rarely, if ever asks for his dad. When he was younger and babbled dadada it didn't bother me because he was just making noise. He asks for 'dadad' (Grandad - my dad) and 'alex' (my brother) and occasionally 'tom' (my other brother) on a daily basis. (He calls FOB daddy but doesn't say it unless prompted or he sees him) That doesn't bother me either. He sees them when he sees them, he's happy when he sees them. He very soon gets over it when he can't see them exactly when he wants, just like he gets over it if he can't eat chocolate all day every day or if he can't stay up playing with his trains when he's clearly overtired. Its not an issue really in the slightest, unless you make it one

ETA: And I have raised him alone from newborn :coffee:


----------



## LittleBoo

Also I disagree with being a sucky mum at 16 makes you one for life, like I said, I was a crap mother for the first part of my eldest son's life, now I'm... different.

My sister in her teens, she was a dancer party girl on all sorts of different drugs, going through a mental breakdown without a stable partner. Now she's 27/28 (I lose track) her and her partner of 5 years own a home, are looking to sell and move to a more appropriate family home, she works her arse off as does her partner, and she'd make a fantastic mother. Back in her teens, no chance. Now, she'd out-do me easily :haha:


----------



## aimee_1691

one for the grandkids..


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Noah rarely, if ever asks for his dad. When he was younger and babbled dadada it didn't bother me because he was just making noise. He asks for 'dadad' (Grandad - my dad) and 'alex' (my brother) and occasionally 'tom' (my other brother) on a daily basis. (He calls FOB daddy but doesn't say it unless prompted or he sees him) That doesn't bother me either. He sees them when he sees them, he's happy when he sees them. He very soon gets over it when he can't see them exactly when he wants, just like he gets over it if he can't eat chocolate all day every day or if he can't stay up playing with his trains when he's clearly overtired. *Its not an issue really in the slightest, unless you make it one *
> 
> ETA: And I have raised him alone from newborn :coffee:

That kinda applies to the WHOLE thread. :thumbup:

Anyway, i'm glad it doesnt bother you. It does bother me. :shrug:


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi, please don't tell people how insignificant their experiences of being a single mum are irrelevant. That's not exactly the most tactful way to keep a thread calm. Not to mention unbelievably rude


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> Honestly, Sarah, you cant sit there and tell me you can relate to being a single parent cos being a single parent for about a month while toddlers is nothing like raising a newborn on you're own.
> 
> And Donna, you couldnt possibly understand either because you've had you're fob up until now.
> 
> Just saying, different situations breed different emotions. :thumbup:

:rofl: 
Pardon?

Desi, since when did you know the ins and outs of my life? I HAVE been a single mum with a new born.. TWICE.

I have also been a single parent with a baby and pregnant, and again with two toddlers. So how about YOU tell me how hard it is doing it with two?


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> Honestly, Sarah, you cant sit there and tell me you can relate to being a single parent cos being a single parent for about a month while toddlers is nothing like raising a newborn on you're own.
> 
> *And Donna, you couldnt possibly understand either because you've had you're fob up until now.*
> 
> Just saying, different situations breed different emotions. :thumbup:

You are kidding me, right? How DARE you! I have been single for around 3 weeks now, contimplated suicide and hit rock bottom with depression! But oh no, I possibly couldn't understand being single! F you.

ETA: FOB worked pretty much 7 days a week so was barely there anyway, get your facts straight.


----------



## annawrigley

Boom


----------



## sarah0108

Desi i am not being funny but NO ONE has mentioned your personal situation so why must you do it to us?
Think you know everything when you clearly don't.

How rude.

It's always you that stirs things up!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Are you fucking kidding me?

...have fun taking what I said completely out of context. I'm not gonna waste my time correcting you.


----------



## LittleBoo

https://buzzingbride.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/drama-llama.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ...have fun taking what I said completely out of context. I'm not gonna waste my time correcting you.

Correct me all you like, you will always be wrong.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Always the saaaammmmeeeeee people ..... :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ...have fun taking what I said completely out of context. I'm not gonna waste my time correcting you.

No i am not, you decided to get personal about things with me and Donna so.. :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> Honestly, Sarah, you cant sit there and tell me you can relate to being a single parent cos being a single parent for about a month while toddlers is nothing like raising a newborn on you're own.
> 
> And Donna, you couldnt possibly understand either because you've had you're fob up until now.
> 
> Just saying, different situations breed different emotions. :thumbup:

:haha::rofl:
Desi seriously how offensive, I mean really you know the ins and outs of Sarah and Donnas lives over the parts you read on a screen! Surely you are not that idiotic?


----------



## Desi's_lost

Lets try this:

Have either of them been on their own from day one? Been through the entirety of pregnancy alone? 

If not, than neither of you can relate to my situation. I made nothing person, just said that if you havent been there, you dont understand so dont sit there trying to tell me how i should or shouldnt feel. If you'd like to take that personal, have fun!


----------



## sarah0108

Nothing personal? :wacko:

So clearly naming our names and spewing false info about us isn't personal?


----------



## Desi's_lost

rainbows_x said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ...have fun taking what I said completely out of context. I'm not gonna waste my time correcting you.
> 
> Correct me all you like, you will always be wrong.Click to expand...

Oh i know my dear overlords, i know.


----------



## annawrigley

Lets get personal, you got knocked up (allegedly deliberately?) to some guy who then fucked off, you have a really strange obsession with Asians and gingers and Scots / all of the above, thats about all i know about you cos i do my best to :ignore: when you speak/type

My life is worse than yours wah wah

Is that what we're doing?


----------



## MrsEngland

What we do all understand is what being a teen parent is like, regardless of personal situation that never needed to be bought into it, and yet most of us refrain from whining about how miserable our lives are on youtube and then posting it on a teen parenting forum and not expecting to get any backlash from it.

Posting stuff like that on Youtube is not the way to go.


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> Lets try this:
> 
> Have either of them been on their own from day one? Been through the entirety of pregnancy alone?
> 
> If not, than neither of you can relate to my situation. I made nothing person, just said that if you havent been there, you dont understand so dont sit there trying to tell me how i should or shouldnt feel. If you'd like to take that personal, have fun!

Oh fgs, yeah, it's two seperate situations but don't you DARE tell us how we should feel when our child babbles dada?! Don't you DARE say I have no idea how it is. I have gone through alot with FOB that I won;t go into because it's NONE of your business. You have no idea how ANYONE else copes. Grow up.


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> *Lets try this:*
> Have either of them been on their own from day one? Been through the entirety of pregnancy alone?
> 
> If not, than neither of you can relate to my situation. I made nothing person, just said that if you havent been there, you dont understand so dont sit there trying to tell me how i should or shouldnt feel. If you'd like to take that personal, have fun!

Could you talk down to them anymore? Does it matter how long theyve done it alone? I didn't realise you get a medal for each stage you've completed without support. God, explains why I've none I suppose. :shrug: More crying tonight for me I guess. :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> ...have fun taking what I said completely out of context. I'm not gonna waste my time correcting you.
> 
> Correct me all you like, you will always be wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know my dear overlords, i know.Click to expand...

..... :dohh:


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/1231799682687pic7.jpg


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> Lets get personal, you got knocked up (allegedly deliberately?) to some guy who then fucked off, you have a really strange obsession with Asians and gingers and Scots / all of the above, thats about all i know about you cos i do my best to :ignore: when you speak/type
> 
> My life is worse than yours wah wah
> 
> Is that what we're doing?

Nope, I actually dont care for gingers ^^

Guess what? I actually know fuck all about you so clearly i'm doing a lot better about ignoring you. :kiss:


----------



## sarah0108

FYI Desi, only a few months ago myOH moved in with me so from the age of 16 i lived alone with two babies. Can i have a medal for that please?

:dohh:


----------



## bbyno1

It's all getting just a little too personal now..


----------



## annawrigley

Also its debatably easier to never have FOB on the scene at all than to have him cause constant drama and shit in your life for the fun of it, and dip in and out of your childs life whenever he feels like it. So yeah, don't bother with that card because nobody cares


----------



## beccah11

I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> Also its debatably easier to never have FOB on the scene at all than to have him cause constant drama and shit in your life for the fun of it, and dip in and out of your childs life whenever he feels like it. So yeah, don't bother with that card because nobody cares


True dat


----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> Lets try this:
> 
> Have either of them been on their own from day one? Been through the entirety of pregnancy alone?
> 
> If not, than neither of you can relate to my situation. I made nothing person, just said that if you havent been there, you dont understand so dont sit there trying to tell me how i should or shouldnt feel. If you'd like to take that personal, have fun!

Can you relate to there situations??
Or to others that may have it worse who perhaps aren't teens, I am sorry there are parents on this site who have a shitty/abusive mentally and physically/ unstable/etc..Partners or Rocky relationships, FOBs that walk in and out of LOs life and cause hell is that sooooo much easier than being completely alone?? I mean you cannot sit and say you know as you clearly don't! 
Just because people don't cry about being alone doesn't mean they aren't even with an OH and they could be 35, financially stable etc. 
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

This thread is really like pity me I am a teen mum and I am alone I have lost everything :cry:

I think everyone would feel better if they got over there own self pity and put everything into living there life with LO and the future and stop dwelling on what isn't there


----------



## Desi's_lost

https://fc03.deviantart.net/fs28/f/2009/249/d/2/Peace__Love_and_Gackt_by_midori711c.jpg

Peace out lovelies.


----------



## sarah0108

mayb_baby said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Lets try this:
> 
> Have either of them been on their own from day one? Been through the entirety of pregnancy alone?
> 
> If not, than neither of you can relate to my situation. I made nothing person, just said that if you havent been there, you dont understand so dont sit there trying to tell me how i should or shouldnt feel. If you'd like to take that personal, have fun!
> 
> Can you relate to there situations??
> Or to others that may have it worse who perhaps aren't teens, I am sorry there are parents on this site who have a shitty/abusive mentally and physically/ unstable/etc..Partners or Rocky relationships, FOBs that walk in and out of LOs life and cause hell is that sooooo much easier than being completely alone?? I mean you cannot sit and say you know as you clearly don't!
> Just because people don't cry about being alone doesn't mean they aren't even with an OH and they could be 35, financially stable etc.
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> 
> This thread is really like pity me I am a teen mum and I am alone I have lost everything :cry:
> 
> I think everyone would feel better if they got over there own self pity and put everything into living there life with LO and the future and stop dwelling on what isn't thereClick to expand...

So much sense!! :kiss:


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> https://fc03.deviantart.net/fs28/f/2009/249/d/2/Peace__Love_and_Gackt_by_midori711c.jpg
> 
> Peace out lovelies.

:sick:


----------



## emyandpotato

Desi I think you've had it really tough and a lot of us can't relate to that, I know I can't. I don't know much about Donna or Sarah's situations other than what I have seen here/on FB (and that's not much) and fair enough they are different to your own and maybe in your opinion don't compare in terms of hardship. I don't think, however, that people's struggles should be compared. For example for one person it is the end of the world when they have a break up, to another it is when a family member dies, and yet another person could have their children dying from starvation and would look at those situations and think it is nothing at all in comparison. The thing is situations might seem trivial to people who think their own is 'worse', but they can't be compared as every situation is different, there are always details we don't know about or understand, and to that individual it is genuinely important. I'm sorry, haven't explained myself very well but I don't think it's fair to play the 'I've had it harder than you' game, even if it was unintentional. 

That said anyone who has been pregnant and single or a single mum is incredible IMHO. Like I said, I couldn't do it.


----------



## Desi's_lost

OH NO! i'm so offended Donna. You goodly rotten apple, how dare you insult Gackt, im so offended!
WAH WAH WAH! :cry:

LMAO


----------



## annawrigley

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-eyGvHR7ltMs/TcgV8Nl18TI/AAAAAAAABPA/fyZE64lgHoI/s1600/i_want_you_to_shut_the_fuck_up.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> OH NO! i'm so offended Donna. You goodly rotten apple, how dare you insult Gackt, im so offended!
> WAH WAH WAH! :cry:
> 
> LMAO

Oh my God! Grow up!


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/lolcats-why-because-fuck-you-that-s-why.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

annawrigley said:


> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-eyGvHR7ltMs/TcgV8Nl18TI/AAAAAAAABPA/fyZE64lgHoI/s1600/i_want_you_to_shut_the_fuck_up.jpg

OMG :rofl:


----------



## Natasha2605

beccah11 said:


> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!

Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.


----------



## Desi's_lost

emyandpotato said:


> Desi I think you've had it really tough and a lot of us can't relate to that, I know I can't. I don't know much about Donna or Sarah's situations other than what I have seen her/on FB (and that's not much) and fair enough they are different to your own and maybe in your opinion don't compare in terms of hardship. I don't think, however, that people's struggles should be compared. For example for one person it is the end of the world when they have a break up, to another it is when a family member dies, and yet another person could have their children dying from starvation and would look at those situations and think it is nothing at all in comparison. The thing is situations might seem trivial to people who think their own is 'worse', but they can't be compared as every situation is different, there are always details we don't know about or understand, and to that individual it is genuinely important. I'm sorry, haven't explained myself very well but I don't think it's fair to play the 'I've had it harder than you' game, even if it was unintentional.
> 
> That said anyone who has been pregnant and single or a single mum is incredible IMHO. Like I said, I couldn't do it.

See this I will respond to, because it was rational and fair. Not just a 'its desi so i'm gonna throw a bitch fit'


I never tried to compare situations. Just said that they cant understand what its like. Fair enough i may not have been 100% correct about sarah, my bad. There was no need to get so upset. All she had to do was say 'actually you're wrong. this is whats right' and i probably would have apologized. 

I dont want pity for my life. Hell i wouldnt even call me self that hard off from where i'm sitting now.


----------



## 17thy

Ah never a dull moment in the teenage parenting world


----------



## rainbows_x

Desi's_lost said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Desi I think you've had it really tough and a lot of us can't relate to that, I know I can't. I don't know much about Donna or Sarah's situations other than what I have seen her/on FB (and that's not much) and fair enough they are different to your own and maybe in your opinion don't compare in terms of hardship. I don't think, however, that people's struggles should be compared. For example for one person it is the end of the world when they have a break up, to another it is when a family member dies, and yet another person could have their children dying from starvation and would look at those situations and think it is nothing at all in comparison. The thing is situations might seem trivial to people who think their own is 'worse', but they can't be compared as every situation is different, there are always details we don't know about or understand, and to that individual it is genuinely important. I'm sorry, haven't explained myself very well but I don't think it's fair to play the 'I've had it harder than you' game, even if it was unintentional.
> 
> That said anyone who has been pregnant and single or a single mum is incredible IMHO. Like I said, I couldn't do it.
> 
> See this I will respond to, because it was rational and fair. Not just a 'its desi so i'm gonna throw a bitch fit'
> 
> 
> I never tried to compare situations. Just said that they cant understand what its like. Fair enough i may not have been 100% correct about sarah, my bad. There was no need to get so upset. All she had to do was say 'actually you're wrong. this is whats right' and i probably would have apologized.
> 
> I dont want pity for my life. Hell i wouldnt even call me self that hard off from where i'm sitting now.Click to expand...

Er, you wern't 100% correct about me either love!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Natasha2605 said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...

This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Desi I think you've had it really tough and a lot of us can't relate to that, I know I can't. I don't know much about Donna or Sarah's situations other than what I have seen her/on FB (and that's not much) and fair enough they are different to your own and maybe in your opinion don't compare in terms of hardship. I don't think, however, that people's struggles should be compared. For example for one person it is the end of the world when they have a break up, to another it is when a family member dies, and yet another person could have their children dying from starvation and would look at those situations and think it is nothing at all in comparison. The thing is situations might seem trivial to people who think their own is 'worse', but they can't be compared as every situation is different, there are always details we don't know about or understand, and to that individual it is genuinely important. I'm sorry, haven't explained myself very well but I don't think it's fair to play the 'I've had it harder than you' game, even if it was unintentional.
> 
> That said anyone who has been pregnant and single or a single mum is incredible IMHO. Like I said, I couldn't do it.
> 
> See this I will respond to, because it was rational and fair. Not just a 'its desi so i'm gonna throw a bitch fit'
> 
> 
> I never tried to compare situations. Just said that they cant understand what its like. Fair enough i may not have been 100% correct about sarah, my bad. There was no need to get so upset. All she had to do was say 'actually you're wrong. this is whats right' and i probably would have apologized.
> 
> I dont want pity for my life. Hell i wouldnt even call me self that hard off from where i'm sitting now.Click to expand...


The thing was Desi, i was trying to be nice to you saying your daughter will be prou dof you when she grows up etc (re-read my post and you will see!)
NEVER did i say anything about me knowing better than you or anything offensive to you.

And yes it did upset me that you tried to tell me and Donna we don't know how you feel and stated some facts that weren't even true about me. 
So yeah. 
I'm too tired to make sense, i really CBA


----------



## annawrigley

https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50514_196106062291_2617115_n.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you would jump the gun if i came along and said something along the lines off:

''Don't comment on my life, you dont even have an OH and have no idea what it's like to live as a family''


----------



## LittleBoo

As an outsider... I have kinda noticed a few girls tend to erm... highlight some of Desi's posts. I don't know any of you, or what's happened in previous threads, I come in here once in a blue moon... mostly because the fighting can be both hysterical and scary, so I like to keep a distance. But from what I've noticed, Desi does get quite a bit of stick, sort of like people want her to flip and say something rude? Just a vibe, sorry for intruding and... go.


----------



## Desi's_lost

sarah0108 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Desi I think you've had it really tough and a lot of us can't relate to that, I know I can't. I don't know much about Donna or Sarah's situations other than what I have seen her/on FB (and that's not much) and fair enough they are different to your own and maybe in your opinion don't compare in terms of hardship. I don't think, however, that people's struggles should be compared. For example for one person it is the end of the world when they have a break up, to another it is when a family member dies, and yet another person could have their children dying from starvation and would look at those situations and think it is nothing at all in comparison. The thing is situations might seem trivial to people who think their own is 'worse', but they can't be compared as every situation is different, there are always details we don't know about or understand, and to that individual it is genuinely important. I'm sorry, haven't explained myself very well but I don't think it's fair to play the 'I've had it harder than you' game, even if it was unintentional.
> 
> That said anyone who has been pregnant and single or a single mum is incredible IMHO. Like I said, I couldn't do it.
> 
> See this I will respond to, because it was rational and fair. Not just a 'its desi so i'm gonna throw a bitch fit'
> 
> 
> I never tried to compare situations. Just said that they cant understand what its like. Fair enough i may not have been 100% correct about sarah, my bad. There was no need to get so upset. All she had to do was say 'actually you're wrong. this is whats right' and i probably would have apologized.
> 
> I dont want pity for my life. Hell i wouldnt even call me self that hard off from where i'm sitting now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing was Desi, i was trying to be nice to you saying your daughter will be prou dof you when she grows up etc (re-read my post and you will see!)
> NEVER did i say anything about me knowing better than you or anything offensive to you.
> 
> And yes it did upset me that you tried to tell me and Donna we don't know how you feel and stated some facts that weren't even true about me.
> So yeah.
> I'm too tired to make sense, i really CBAClick to expand...

I still dont understand how its offensive to say you cant understand a situation you havnt been in. I wasnt saying it made you or anyone any less of a person/parent/whatever you want or that it made me more of one. =P


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...

Honestly what do you expect when you have some, to be quite frank, absolutely bizarre views? I'm not wrong at all, I'd expect people would get their back up if I went around judging who could and couldn't call themselves a single parent and practically comparing how hard people have had it :nope: It's just common courtesy, you don't seem to think before you type.


----------



## Melibu90

I havent on here long enough to know everyones situations but the peom wasnt meant to offend it was one girls opinion, though now its went way off topic and personal
Its not nice to read peoples lifes being bitched about and you will never know how hard different people have it, if they have a partner or not. Im still with my FOB and tbh i do 90% of parenting. I survive when OH gets involved with stuff he stresses me out :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would jump the gun if i came along and said something along the lines off:
> 
> ''Don't comment on my life, you dont even have an OH and have no idea what it's like to live as a family''Click to expand...

^ Actually I'm pretty sure she'd say something along the lines of 'yes I do, Gackt is my OH ^_^ *nonsensical drivel*'


----------



## beccah11

Desi's_lost said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...

Er no that's where you're wrong! :) you may or may not get on with a few people on here but you think that gives you the right to be rude?! insensitive? I've never come across you before, and I can see just how spiteful you are being! No wonder some girls hold a grudge against you...bloody hell :wacko:


----------



## Desi's_lost

sarah0108 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would jump the gun if i came along and said something along the lines off:
> 
> ''Don't comment on my life, you dont even have an OH and have no idea what it's like to live as a family''Click to expand...

nah, same as when Anna tried to bring up my life, i didnt give a shit =P


----------



## Desi's_lost

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure you would jump the gun if i came along and said something along the lines off:
> 
> ''Don't comment on my life, you dont even have an OH and have no idea what it's like to live as a family''Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Actually I'm pretty sure she'd say something along the lines of 'yes I do, Gackt is my OH ^_^ *nonsensical drivel*'Click to expand...

good idea, that it more amusing innit?

edit: cept its ^^ and -xyz-


----------



## annawrigley

https://forums.g4tv.com/picture.php?albumid=65&pictureid=328


----------



## sarah0108

okay :dohh:


----------



## Natasha2605

LittleBoo said:


> As an outsider... I have kinda noticed a few girls tend to erm... highlight some of Desi's posts. I don't know any of you, or what's happened in previous threads, I come in here once in a blue moon... mostly because the fighting can be both hysterical and scary, so I like to keep a distance. But from what I've noticed, Desi does get quite a bit of stick, sort of like people want her to flip and say something rude? Just a vibe, sorry for intruding and... go.

I just think Desi brings attention to herself for the wrong reasons. There are nice ways to disagree, nice ways to say something tactfully etc but when somebody just charges in throwing out the most absurd comments it's bound to attract attention. :flower:

It's not like anybody follows her about picking her posts apart, just the lack of tact really gets peoples backs up :) Hope that makes sense, it's wayyyy past my bedtime!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Nah, its a 50/50 thing. I cant be bothered to cater towards making people like what i say. Sorry. But this one truly does baffle me. I didnt mean anything to come off as offensive and if people didnt act as though i'd called myself god and them my lowly servants it could have been corrected without the blow up. :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

beccah11 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Er no that's where you're wrong! :) you may or may not get on with a few people on here but you think that gives you the right to be rude?! insensitive? I've never come across you before, and I can see just how spiteful you are being! No wonder some girls hold a grudge against you...bloody hell :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh and love if youd like to talk about rude, insensitive and who should hold a grudge...I, me, Desi the terrible should be the one holding the grudge. Do you know how many people ive had to delete off fb so i dont have to see people talking shit about me?

Now i already hear you "but you're such a fucking bitch! they have reason!" well, i like them just as little as they like me but you sure as fuck would never catch me acting like that cos really im not as awful as these grudge holders like to think I am. :thumbup:


----------



## hot tea

When I was pregnant with Ramsay, I had nothing. Absolutely nothing. I had no home, no family, no partner. I had no friends. I had no belongings. I finally found a one room apartment, and I got a mattress. I mean it when I say I had NOTHING. 

I did cry. I screamed. I sat alone with the knowledge I had to pull shit out of thin air for this growing life. I realized I had to grow up, do the right things. I couldn't curl up like I wanted to, I could never take the easier way out with even some parenting choices. 

I chose to do things the hard way. I chose to fight for everything I had. I chose my baby over friends. I chose to alienate myself from my friends who liked to party. I chose to seperate myself from unhealthy family.

It was the best choice I have ever made. I do not regret it. But it HURT. I tore my life in pieces and I created a new one with the help of my tears. This is not something I wish on anyone if they can help it.

There is no denying that teen parenting is hard. I do NOT support teen parenting, despite having my first when I was 17. My breasts have belonged to my children for years now. My body will never be the same. I will never know what it means to be a young woman unfettered by responsibility. Is this an important thing? YES, it is. It is an important part of life for anyone. I have sacrificed this for my children, I do it wlllingly, no regrets. But it is a sacrifice.

I feel that people who do not acknowledge the difficulty of parenting at this untimely age are being naive or self indulgent. Not everyone experiences the same grievances as I, but there is still a loss there. Parents should not be doing the things that teenagers would do.

I think the first poem isn't good for raising awareness of teen pregnancy. I stand by that... Girls are going to go get knocked up reguardless. People will always have differing opinions, which is absolutely fine! But suggesting the OP doesn't love her son because of the poem is obsurd. I would die for my children, I would, and HAVE, given them my everything. I live without illusions... Yet I cried more nights and days away than I like looking back on. 

I did it the hard way. I got pregnant at 17. There are easier ways to do it... And I think THAT is the message that needs to be sent.


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/attachments/electronic-music-instruments-electronic-music-production/211719d1293751133-deadmau5-thread-locked-forum-pics.jpg


----------



## 17thy

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sDIQHm0S64A/TNRnD-uN4KI/AAAAAAAAAKk/atr1dDrO9K0/s1600/slap-bitch-demotivational-poster.jpg


----------



## LittleBoo

I get it hun don't worry :) what's been said has been ridiculously rude, I'm guessing I've just seen half of it and assumed things :dohh: 

Y'know back to the origional point of the thread, compared to what my sister does (works 3 jobs, carer for her dad & looks gorgeous 24/7) I'm finding the whole parenting thing easy. Like, I look around and see people who are working a zillion times harder with more stress/problems, count myself lucky. All you girls who've been through rough times, I take my hat off to you. Well, I would if I had a hat. I don't suit them. Single parent/deadbeat dad/mental issues/physical problems/just plain stress in general, it all takes it's toll. Well done all of you for doing what you do!


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Er no that's where you're wrong! :) you may or may not get on with a few people on here but you think that gives you the right to be rude?! insensitive? I've never come across you before, and I can see just how spiteful you are being! No wonder some girls hold a grudge against you...bloody hell :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and love if youd like to talk about rude, insensitive and who should hold a grudge...I, me, Desi the terrible should be the one holding the grudge. Do you know how many people ive had to delete off fb so i dont have to see people talking shit about me?
> 
> Now i already hear you "but you're such a fucking bitch! they have reason!" well, i like them just as little as they like me but you sure as fuck would never catch me acting like that cos really im not as awful as these grudge holders like to think I am. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Think that just about sums that one up.

Goodnight.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hot tea said:


> When I was pregnant with Ramsay, I had nothing. Absolutely nothing. I had no home, no family, no partner. I had no friends. I had no belongings. I finally found a one room apartment, and I got a mattress. I mean it when I say I had NOTHING.
> 
> I did cry. I screamed. I sat alone with the knowledge I had to pull shit out of thin air for this growing life. I realized I had to grow up, do the right things. I couldn't curl up like I wanted to, I could never take the easier way out with even some parenting choices.
> 
> I chose to do things the hard way. I chose to fight for everything I had. I chose my baby over friends. I chose to alienate myself from my friends who liked to party. I chose to seperate myself from unhealthy family.
> 
> It was the best choice I have ever made. I do not regret it. But it HURT. I tore my life in pieces and I created a new one with the help of my tears. This is not something I wish on anyone if they can help it.
> 
> There is no denying that teen parenting is hard. I do NOT support teen parenting, despite having my first when I was 17. My breasts have belonged to my children for years now. My body will never be the same. I will never know what it means to be a young woman unfettered by responsibility. Is this an important thing? YES, it is. It is an important part of life for anyone. I have sacrificed this for my children, I do it wlllingly, no regrets. But it is a sacrifice.
> 
> I feel that people who do not acknowledge the difficulty of parenting at this untimely age are being naive or self indulgent. Not everyone experiences the same grievances as I, but there is still a loss there. Parents should not be doing the things that teenagers would do.
> 
> I think the first poem isn't good for raising awareness of teen pregnancy. I stand by that... Girls are going to go get knocked up reguardless. People will always have differing opinions, which is absolutely fine! But suggesting the OP doesn't love her son because of the poem is obsurd. I would die for my children, I would, and HAVE, given them my everything. I live without illusions... Yet I cried more nights and days away than I like looking back on.
> 
> I did it the hard way. I got pregnant at 17. There are easier ways to do it... And I think THAT is the message that needs to be sent.

couldnt agree more:thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Desi's_lost said:


> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Er no that's where you're wrong! :) you may or may not get on with a few people on here but you think that gives you the right to be rude?! insensitive? I've never come across you before, and I can see just how spiteful you are being! No wonder some girls hold a grudge against you...bloody hell :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and love if youd like to talk about rude, insensitive and who should hold a grudge...I, me, Desi the terrible should be the one holding the grudge. Do you know how many people ive had to delete off fb so i dont have to see people talking shit about me?
> 
> Now i already hear you "but you're such a fucking bitch! they have reason!" well, i like them just as little as they like me but you sure as fuck would never catch me acting like that cos really im not as awful as these grudge holders like to think I am. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## beccah11

sarah0108 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beccah11 said:
> 
> 
> I know im not a teen parent-blardy-blah.. but wtf desi's_lost! how unbelievably rude, what the hell is wrong with you?!
> 
> Thank the lord! I am so glad that somebody from outside of teen parenting is able to see what is wrong with that attitude from a 100% outside point of view. Your not being picked on Desi, you are just incredibly rude and have an absolutely ridiculous way of putting your ''views'' across.Click to expand...
> 
> This is where you're wrong. there is a certain click of girls that always get their back up when i say something they know they can capitalize on. quite honestly, its fucking sad.Click to expand...
> 
> Er no that's where you're wrong! :) you may or may not get on with a few people on here but you think that gives you the right to be rude?! insensitive? I've never come across you before, and I can see just how spiteful you are being! No wonder some girls hold a grudge against you...bloody hell :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and love if youd like to talk about rude, insensitive and who should hold a grudge...I, me, Desi the terrible should be the one holding the grudge. Do you know how many people ive had to delete off fb so i dont have to see people talking shit about me?
> 
> Now i already hear you "but you're such a fucking bitch! they have reason!" well, i like them just as little as they like me but you sure as fuck would never catch me acting like that cos really im not as awful as these grudge holders like to think I am. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

hahah, k bbz


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi I'm sorry, but when you find yourself in the middle of EVERY single argument/drama on here you have to rethink the whole "poor me, everyone attacks me" logic.


----------



## beccah11

oops, didn't mean to quote you sarah0108! waaaaay past my bedtime :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

beccah11 said:


> oops, didn't mean to quote you sarah0108! waaaaay past my bedtime :haha:

:haha: it's okay! 
Same here :rofl: I dont even think i am making sense!!


----------



## hot tea

Desi, I think you have a lot of important things to say, but I think you are a bit blind to other peoples opinions. I think the issue here is you are just as stubborn as other posters, just as quick to voice your opinions... But your opinions are a bit more radical than others.

I like reading your opinions because they are interesting, and a lot of the time I agree with you on a very basic level. Sometimes I don't, but I would never take anything you say personally. I'm just not like that (and I know you're just like me in tha sense). I think the biggest problem here is you don't know the fine art of tact. You and I, we need more tact than other people, because we say pretty offbeat things.

I think if you just worded things a tiny bit different, you would have more success. Because you DO have important things to say. S'just about knowing when to stop.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I didnt say poor me =P thats actually exactly the problem. everyone likes to think they get the subtext of what i'm saying when really, there is none.
But uh nah, i'll not rethink it.

eta: this isnt a response to Hot Tea


----------



## mayb_baby

Poor Me WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


SERIOUSLY!!! 

get over yourself


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1lxt3YpsNA


----------



## 17thy

https://funnydemotivationalposters.com/uploads/saved_posters/demotivational-poster-gyjfvogjd4-STFU.jpg

haha


----------



## mayb_baby

This is NOT an awareness thread but a pity thread. . .


----------



## mayb_baby

Aha my friend looked through this with me and said some depressing fuckers lmao :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Desi, I think you have a lot of important things to say, but I think you are a bit blind to other peoples opinions. I think the issue here is you are just as stubborn as other posters, just as quick to voice your opinions... But your opinions are a bit more radical than others.
> 
> I like reading your opinions because they are interesting, and a lot of the time I agree with you on a very basic level. Sometimes I don't, but I would never take anything you say personally. I'm just not like that (and I know you're just like me in tha sense). I think the biggest problem here is you don't know the fine art of tact. You and I, we need more tact than other people, because we say pretty offbeat things.
> 
> I think if you just worded things a tiny bit different, you would have more success. Because you DO have important things to say. S'just about knowing when to stop.

you'd think people would get that by now though. i'm not an eloquent speaker. All i ask is that in a situation like this where i meant no harm, take a second, ASK me if i meant to come off as rude instead of just assuming i'm trying to offend and ten people gather round to throw stones at me.


----------



## hot tea

Really? A pity thread? By the looks of it it's an attack thread now. I like every one of you, but think your jokes on Desi are a bit much now.


----------



## 17thy

mayb_baby said:


> Aha my friend looked through this with me and said some depressing fuckers lmao :rofl:

My friend said "What a bunch of bitches" :haha: I'd have to say he hit the nail on the head.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Desi's_lost said:


> I didnt say poor me =P thats actually exactly the problem. everyone likes to think they get the subtext of what i'm saying when really, there is none.
> But uh nah, i'll not rethink it.

But that's exactly how you make it out to be. You play the victim :shrug:

You always talk about everyone not liking you, jumping on you for your opinions, and teaming up on you. When really that problem would just solve itself if you would just, erm, word things a little differently.


----------



## Natasha2605

Desi's_lost said:


> I didnt say poor me =P thats actually exactly the problem. everyone likes to think they get the subtext of what i'm saying when really, there is none.
> But uh nah, i'll not rethink it.

Desi, seriously? Hot_Tea (sorry I don't know your name!) was being rational and trying to explain to you what everyone was thinking but couldn't word without you taking more offence. And that's what you've got to reply?

Honestly, people even responding to your offhand remarks are a waste. I actually thought you innocently had no tact. I was wrong. Your just bloody rude.


----------



## annawrigley




----------



## mayb_baby

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Desi, I think you have a lot of important things to say, but I think you are a bit blind to other peoples opinions. I think the issue here is you are just as stubborn as other posters, just as quick to voice your opinions... But your opinions are a bit more radical than others.
> 
> I like reading your opinions because they are interesting, and a lot of the time I agree with you on a very basic level. Sometimes I don't, but I would never take anything you say personally. I'm just not like that (and I know you're just like me in tha sense). I think the biggest problem here is you don't know the fine art of tact. You and I, we need more tact than other people, because we say pretty offbeat things.
> 
> I think if you just worded things a tiny bit different, you would have more success. Because you DO have important things to say. S'just about knowing when to stop.
> 
> you'd think people would get that by now though. i'm not an eloquent speaker. All i ask is that in a situation like this where i meant no harm, take a second, ASK me if i meant to come off as rude instead of just assuming i'm trying to offend and ten people gather round to throw stones at me.Click to expand...

How can you through in some random 'facts' and expect not to hurt someone and assume you have a worse situation than those you offend?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Ahahahahaha Anna WTF is that :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

Anna what is that?! :rofl:


----------



## hot tea

Desi's_lost said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Desi, I think you have a lot of important things to say, but I think you are a bit blind to other peoples opinions. I think the issue here is you are just as stubborn as other posters, just as quick to voice your opinions... But your opinions are a bit more radical than others.
> 
> I like reading your opinions because they are interesting, and a lot of the time I agree with you on a very basic level. Sometimes I don't, but I would never take anything you say personally. I'm just not like that (and I know you're just like me in tha sense). I think the biggest problem here is you don't know the fine art of tact. You and I, we need more tact than other people, because we say pretty offbeat things.
> 
> I think if you just worded things a tiny bit different, you would have more success. Because you DO have important things to say. S'just about knowing when to stop.
> 
> you'd think people would get that by now though. i'm not an eloquent speaker. All i ask is that in a situation like this where i meant no harm, take a second, ASK me if i meant to come off as rude instead of just assuming i'm trying to offend and ten people gather round to throw stones at me.Click to expand...

Yeah, but you come off as antagonizing. I totally get exactly what you're saying, but majority aren't going to. Most people can't seperate themselves, get really offended... I don't even really understand why either. You need to make sure you make it clear that you are not attacking anyone. This is something I had to learn too. :shrug: no one is going to know unless you word things differently. I hate modifying what I say too, but if I don't I come off as a complete dickhead. I don't want to look like a dick. It isn't a good look, lol.


----------



## 112110

annawrigley said:


>

I peed a little :lol:


----------



## ~RedLily~

:rofl: Anna wtf


----------



## annawrigley

AirForceWife7 said:


> Ahahahahaha Anna WTF is that :rofl:




sarah0108 said:


> Anna what is that?! :rofl:

The fam


----------



## AirForceWife7

Omfg RedLily your spoiler scared the bejeezus out of me :rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> Desi, I think you have a lot of important things to say, but I think you are a bit blind to other peoples opinions. I think the issue here is you are just as stubborn as other posters, just as quick to voice your opinions... But your opinions are a bit more radical than others.
> 
> I like reading your opinions because they are interesting, and a lot of the time I agree with you on a very basic level. Sometimes I don't, but I would never take anything you say personally. I'm just not like that (and I know you're just like me in tha sense). I think the biggest problem here is you don't know the fine art of tact. You and I, we need more tact than other people, because we say pretty offbeat things.
> 
> I think if you just worded things a tiny bit different, you would have more success. Because you DO have important things to say. S'just about knowing when to stop.
> 
> you'd think people would get that by now though. i'm not an eloquent speaker. All i ask is that in a situation like this where i meant no harm, take a second, ASK me if i meant to come off as rude instead of just assuming i'm trying to offend and ten people gather round to throw stones at me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but you come off as antagonizing. I totally get exactly what you're saying, but majority aren't going to. Most people can't seperate themselves, get really offended... I don't even really understand why either. You need to make sure you make it clear that you are not attacking anyone. This is something I had to learn too. :shrug: no one is going to know unless you word things differently. I hate modifying what I say too, but if I don't I come off as a complete dickhead. I don't want to look like a dick. It isn't a good look, lol.Click to expand...

Meh. Maybe one day I will. However, the people who dont get me are almost always the people i couldnt be bothered with anyway =P
i dunno why, but i see no reason to mend bridges with those who have burned them and thrown cyanide on the ashes for good measure.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow


----------



## hot tea

This thread is hurting my head now. Desi, if you want to be taken seriously you HAVE to develope a bit of tact. Everyone else, teen pregnancy isn't ideal and never should be seen as the ideal. ... Unless you are a zen master/millionaire without a care in the world and all the wisdom to give.


----------



## hot tea

Well there is no point in sharing your opinions then, unless you just like reading your own posts. If you want to help broaden other peoples minds, which you could do, you have to change your tactic.


----------



## 17thy

Teen pregnancy isn't ideal but that doesn't mean its the hardest thing in the whole world to everyone. Parenting isn't easy by any means, especially not as a teen but not everyone has had a horrible lonely experience with it.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sorry to the poor girl who just wanted to share her poem with us


----------



## sarah0108

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_z3qNyia957M/TLsgt3aUDkI/AAAAAAAAD3Q/O_kEdTiunkw/s1600/gotobed.png


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFdrYxYIdDI


----------



## sarah0108

aww i love matilda


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i would feel awful if everyone tore apart something i woorked on and put my feelings into etc


----------



## hot tea

17thy said:


> Teen pregnancy isn't ideal but that doesn't mean its the hardest thing in the whole world to everyone. Parenting isn't easy by any means, especially not as a teen but not everyone has had a horrible lonely experience with it.

I think parenting is the hardest thing a person could ever do, no matter how old you are. You'll understand once your kid turns three and starts learning jedi mind tricks. Seriously. Getting through the tough times when I was preggo with Ramsay/right after was, wow, it was hard. But now I realize how every single little thing I say and do influences him to some degree. I am completely helpless half the time. I am bullshitting my way through it, as every parent does.

That has absolutely NOTHING to do with age though... But if I had more experience in my own life, no doubt this would be easier. I fear my lack of wisdom will effect him negatively. So I educate myself as best I can.


----------



## sarah0108

Wait until they learn to break through stair gates, destroy your food and house before you even wake up in a morning and you don't even realise :blush:

Team work at its's finest!


----------



## hot tea

Ramsay spat in the tub the other day. My OH was like, "That's gross", so Ramsay quickly retorted, "Well that's life, dad." LIKE WTF DO YOU SAY TO THAT


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0ab3213sYY


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> Ramsay spat in the tub the other day. My OH was like, "That's gross", so Ramsay quickly retorted, "Well that's life, dad." LIKE WTF DO YOU SAY TO THAT

Say, "thats the life of a slob!"

:haha:


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ujc71mev9qc
<3


----------



## 17thy

hot tea said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> Teen pregnancy isn't ideal but that doesn't mean its the hardest thing in the whole world to everyone. Parenting isn't easy by any means, especially not as a teen but not everyone has had a horrible lonely experience with it.
> 
> I think parenting is the hardest thing a person could ever do, no matter how old you are. You'll understand once your kid turns three and starts learning jedi mind tricks. Seriously. Getting through the tough times when I was preggo with Ramsay/right after was, wow, it was hard. But now I realize how every single little thing I say and do influences him to some degree. I am completely helpless half the time. I am bullshitting my way through it, as every parent does.
> 
> That has absolutely NOTHING to do with age though... But if I had more experience in my own life, no doubt this would be easier. I fear my lack of wisdom will effect him negatively. So I educate myself as best I can.Click to expand...


Alrighty, well I'm not trying to compare myself to you or anything. I'm saying in my situation as far as I've gotten into my parenting, almost 14 months, no I'm not dealing with a three year old yet but I will most definitely deal with those times when I come to them. I personally feel me and my husband are doing a damn good job of parenting and providing for all of us while both of us are in college full time as well, and I just don't think its fair to broadcast how horrible and difficult teen pregnancy/parenting is when we are dealing with the same thing as anyone else who has a child, aside from more life experience and perhaps a better job but by no means does being older mean you have a good job.

We're doing the best we can, learning from our experiences and getting through them accordingly. Of course it isn't easy, life isn't easy. But I'm not going to tell someone that my life is so much more difficult because I had my daughter at 17.


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed for review based on the sheer # of reports received.


----------



## Wobbles

hot tea said:


> I think parenting is the hardest thing a person could ever do, no matter how old you are.

On a personal note I couldn't agree more. I thought I'd been through some times but parenting by far has been the most challenging and testing in many ways and I'm not even half way there yet :lol: ... welcome to parenting!



QuintinsMommy said:


> sorry to the poor girl who just wanted to share her poem with us

On a serious note I agree completely!

Most of the unnecessary issue I see on this thread involve 'friends' grouping together to agree with each other yet again. What do I do because to be quite honest it's got to a point where previous warnings and subtle observations voiced have been ignored. I'm at the point to either divide a situation for 3 months with some temporary bans or deactivate some accounts and the winners with be drawn from a hat ;) so it's up to you girls!

I don't see why serious discussions should be derailed with stupid posts, images, videos, squabbling, friends jumping in for point factor, etc. 

This thread shouldn't have needed to be closed!


----------

